# 1st time coyote hunt



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

went out for the 1st time yote hunting in my life. started with a MAD Howler and finally got 1 to call back twice but then nothin. began using my distress call (quaker boy) and didnt have anything besides a cat come in. we could hear them in the distance but no shows. any advice?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you get one in ten to show up you&#8217;re doing good. It&#8217;s easy to get discouraged, but a lot of fun when it all works out.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Last time out with a rabbit squeal at night, we got a call back in about 10 minutes. They came in fast on us, and then ducked into a ditch about 50 yards out. They stayed there after that ... either smelled us or saw us.

We both had shotguns, so the luck wasn't with us that night. We will now be duoing with a shotgun and a rifle in case we have to make longer shots. We also have better lighting so we can make the longer shots.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great excuse to go and get a Savage .223!


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Great excuse to go and get a Savage .223!


I've got a .223 Remington 760. Doesn't do any good though when you bring the 870 instead!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

My advice would be to shoot the cat and call it a good hunt.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

canoe, i would have shot it but it didnt come acrossed me. my buddy was gonna let it walk over 2 me but it saw him and ran. what kinds of calls are best? i thought about getting a new rabbit squealer and maybe a primos hot dog


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with supercanoe ........ one successful hunt.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

supercanoe said:


> My advice would be to shoot the cat and call it a good hunt.


We called a cat in last night within 10 minutes of starting. I mentioned this post to my hunting partner.

I had him switch over to a coyote howl. You should have seen that cat take off. We laughed about it the rest of the night.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

that would have been hilarious to watch. my buddy said the sheep are starting to lamb at the place we hunt. maybe a good time to go but no time


----------

